# Mon clavier double la lettre 'e'



## Alexandre (16 Décembre 2003)

Mon Imac 20 pouces est vraiment génial, mais mais seule déception se situe au niveau du clavier. En effet, il a tendance à doubleer à la frappe le caractère e. J'avais déjà un portable qui faisait ça avec la touche a. Est-ce que je suis le seul dans ce cas. Bien entendu, la chose n'est arrivéé que deux fois au cours de l'écriture de ce mail mais c'est l'ironie de ce genre de panne : vous faire mentir dès que possible!


----------

